# Home Theater Walls



## MAjustin1 (Nov 30, 2008)

I have not seen too much on what types of walls are being used for theaters. 
i am finishing my basement and i am using beadboard for walls in the rest of the room, but i have a separate area off to the side that i thought about doing osb board covered with a light duty carpet like sub boxes are covered in. I figured the light grey carpet would look pretty cool and help give just a little more ambient light in a mostly dark room (to keep circles off screen from my projector).
Is this a good idea that would be condusive to good sound? I wanted to do the nostalgic dark red movie curtains on teh walls but it would clash bad with my other walls Im a newbie that has done a good amount of research but i couldnt find anythign on this
Thanks


----------



## Speedball (Nov 2, 2008)

Almost any type of carpet on the walls will help with sound wave reflections and make a great improvement on the audio side of things.


----------



## MgMopar (Jul 31, 2004)

Why OSB:confused1: behind the carpet. I would say minimum use drywall it is allot quieter when it comes to sound rattles and reverberations. Quite rock is even better but pricey. There are also acoustical panels that can be fastened like wall patterns. You could drywall the put up and then fairly large panels like 3 x 6 or so off carpet framed space down the side walls this could give a theater look and balance the sound dampening and still leaving some open surfaces for reflective sound to aid in a full room quality. 8|

Are you worried about the sound carrying to other area of the home. This would call for a double stud wall with insulation between them so no hard surfaces between them touch. 






http://www.quietsolution.com/html/theaters.html


----------



## renfrey (Oct 1, 2007)

I second MgMopar.

Drywall will give a better response than OSB, and quiet rock even more so. You could also look at using resilient channels between the wall and the studs. Just google "resilient channels", you'll even get a link to the quiet rock site.


----------



## Patssfan (Dec 10, 2008)

I've been working on my project for a few years now. I plan to sheet rock and use sound proof insulation.

IMO, acoustic panels will add lots of $$$. I have 2 other home theater setups in my home. they sound great! What I found is that spending the time with a sound meter balancing, proper speaker placement, good wiring are inexpensive ways to make sure your room sounds pretty good especially if you are going to do a traditional sheet rock room and forgo the room treatments at least initially. 

I am no expert but did a lot of research in magazines etc. So far I figure.. to do a perfect accoustical sounding room, I would have to hire a pro. and end up spending more $$.


----------

